# Magifoam. Is this still regarded as the best on here?



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

I have more or less run out of my Foam that has done me a few years and thinking I’d try this Magifoam. Is this still regarded as the best on here?

I know its been covered but placing the order start of next week and a few thoughts would be great. 
:thumb:

I actually ran out of the Megs Hyperwash and got it a month or so as well but I like the idea of a decent foam and a decent wash for the Bucket.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

the best is such a vague term that you will get many many answers...

in terms of foaming ability and cleaning power, magifoam and chem guys no touch are both excellent joint winners imo. with no touch having a slightly less harsh smell.

in terms of pure cleaning ability, bilt hamber autofoam is great.

value for money.. not a high foamer.. but a great cleaning ability AS actimousse plus.


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

I actually have the bilt hamber autofoam but it was expensive if I remember right and I have only the 1lt I used it last winter when the cars were both silly with muck off the dirty roads. 

It seemed to do a good enough job, although I’d not go as far as say the Road film was removed but them I don’t expect that from a touch less wash.

I’m coming from that “Super snow foam” that gets poor reviews about the net.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

yeah, you would need a strong TFR to remove the traffic film to be honest.

that would take the wax/coating with it :thumb:


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a black car, and use BH autofoam in Winter for the best cleaning, and in summer Magifoam for sufficient dwell time to avoid streaking.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

when was it regarded as the best on here


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ive currently got in terms of snowfoams
magifoam.3L left
no touch 4.5L left
CG Citrus snow foam 4.5L left
honeydew snowfoam 250ml left.
and 20L of turtlewax big orange that some use as a snow foam.

have used before 
bilt hamber autofoam
as actimousse.
"cherry" snow foam
super snow foam
and ultimate snow foam..

would recommend all except cherry, super, ultimate and turtle big orange(its not really a snowfoam and was only £8 for 30L so can't moan to much)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Well its certainly a cracking foam/pre wash cleaner and it is popular on the forums. In terms of cleaning, quality of foam, dwell time and dilution its one of the best out there in our opinion.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It cleans well but I can't say it has anymore that 10 mins dwell time.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Ross said:


> It cleans well but I can't say it has anymore that 10 mins dwell time.


i can.. have had upto 30 minutes before rinsing it off..

then 24-36 hours on the driveway.


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ross said:


> It cleans well but I can't say it has anymore that 10 mins dwell time.


+ 1

usually get 10 mins dwell.

The Megs Hyper wash is worth a mention, I used to use that before Magifoam.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Whereabouts in Glasgow are you? I could give you some to try if you like.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Dwell time is related to the dilution ratio. I currently use 100 ml ( 4 full pump of a 5L dispenser) and 700/800 ml of water. It let me to cover a medium/big sized car twice. I leave dwell for 10/15 min but it could stay longer, maybe 20/25 min. With a stronger mix you will have a longer dwell time.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

OP:

Yes.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Is big orange not that good then? I went and got some for £2 plus brought an lance on here and was gonna give it a go on Monday? Did get a sample of magifoam thou so try that instead then!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

bigmcclarron said:


> Is big orange not that good then? I went and got some for £2 plus brought an lance on here and was gonna give it a go on Monday? Did get a sample of magifoam thou so try that instead then!


try the big orange first.. its not bad.. and for the money its actually okay..
but it doesn't fair well against the bigger boys.. value for money for me actimousse would win every time.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> try the big orange first.. its not bad.. and for the money its actually okay..
> but it doesn't fair well against the bigger boys.. value for money for me actimousse would win every time.


So big orange first rather than magifoam?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

It's down to personal preference to what's the best but imo it's between Magifoam or VP Ph Neutral.


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

I now mix 50ml of Hyperwash and 200ml of Big Orange, and the 750ml balance of hot water. Works well despite the hard water down souf.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

bigmcclarron said:


> So big orange first rather than magifoam?


either way.. worth testing both is all im saying.

magifoam is better.. but also more expensive..

for some people its not worth the extra price.. for some it is.. we all have to make our own choice on that :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

ercapoccia said:


> Dwell time is related to the dilution ratio. I currently use 100 ml ( 4 full pump of a 5L dispenser) and 700/800 ml of water. It let me to cover a medium/big sized car twice. I leave dwell for 10/15 min but it could stay longer, maybe 20/25 min. With a stronger mix you will have a longer dwell time.


I think its 30ml per pump over here.


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Will-S said:


> Whereabouts in Glasgow are you? I could give you some to try if you like.


Cheers for the offer :thumb:but I'm having to buy stuff next week anyway for part of a birthday prezzie, I'm buying stuff for a friend who just got a Black Audi A8 and starting to build up some cleaning stuff so picking a few items and thought may as well pick up some new foam for myself for winter and next year.

I could get through the winter with what I have left (Super Snow) has a good few washes and I still have Bilt Hamber Autofoam but you know what its like its nice to try new stuff and this year I've kept my spending in check as I more or less had what I needed so a wee treat as well.

Cheers for all the Reply's


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

autobrite-direct said:


> Well its certainly a cracking foam/pre wash cleaner and it is popular on the forums. In terms of cleaning, quality of foam, dwell time and dilution its one of the best out there in our opinion.


It's actually sitting in your basket right now just the three items from yourself and I have used the very nice to see discount code.

I'm actually not placing the order till start of next week just in case the service is too good as I'm in and out this week but next week someone will be in all week if that makes any sense.

Question : If I place the order Sunday I should have if before Friday - yes?

Meguiars #21 Synthetic Sealant v2.0
Magifoam - The ultimate in vehicle washing! - Magifoam 5 Litre
5 Litre Heavy Duty All purpose dispensing pump


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Group buy on magifoam currently from autobrite


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

james_death said:


> I think its 30ml per pump over here.


Should be 1oz per pump but actually it's less, so it says my measuring jar.


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> i can.. have had upto 30 minutes before rinsing it off..
> 
> then 24-36 hours on the driveway.


This has always put me off this type of foam- doesn't exactly make me popular with the neighbours!


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

rob_wilson1 said:


> Group buy on magifoam currently from autobrite


is there ?

i cant find it


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Bowden769 said:


> is there ?
> 
> i cant find it


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=220382&page=4


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive tried Magifoam, Elite foam and VP foam, and if I'm honest they all seemed pretty much the same. I get lovely thick foam from them all but in all cases I'm lucky to 2-3 mins dwell time.

The Magifoam did persist on the driveway for noticably longer that the other two however which did put me off a bit


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

james_death said:


> I think its 30ml per pump over here.


well my one on the CG no touch gives out 25ml 
but the one on magifoam gives out 15ml per pump..

*rough measurements as it was wieghed in grams)


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

bazves said:


> Ive tried Magifoam, Elite foam and VP foam, and if I'm honest they all seemed pretty much the same. I get lovely thick foam from them all but in all cases I'm lucky to 2-3 mins dwell time.
> 
> The Magifoam did persist on the driveway for noticably longer that the other two however which did put me off a bit


2-3 mins is not long, you should get a little longer but if your car is really well protected it does run off faster. And yes it does hang around the drive :lol:


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

shine247 said:


> 2-3 mins is not long, you should get a little longer but if your car is really well protected it does run off faster. And yes it does hang around the drive :lol:


Yeah its wearing SN Hybrid at the moment with regular CG V7 top ups. I am starting to wonder though if I'm using too much product, getting too thick a foam which is effectively running off under its own weight?

I use about an inch of foam topped off with 400-500ml of warm water


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

bazves said:


> I am starting to wonder though if I'm using too much product, getting too thick a foam which is effectively running off under its own weight?
> 
> I use about an inch of foam topped off with 400-500ml of warm water


I think that is part of it. In the end I find a good drenching with a decent shampoo is just as good though. I just cannot evidence any snowfoam does all it says but I suppose I will always have some variety in.


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

So todays choice is as I need the other product for part of a birthday gift… stick with something I know or try something new. I do realise the dilution is quite harsh on the Hamber Auto-Foam Pre-Wash Cleaner and that could sway me. 

Ultimatefinish 
Hamber Auto-Foam Pre-Wash Cleaner - 5 Litres
Meguiars #21 Synthetic Sealant 473ml
2 items In Your Basket
Items Total: £29.92

Delivery: £0.00

VAT: £5.98

Total Amount: £35.90

Or

Autobrite
Hamber Auto-Foam Pre-Wash Cleaner - 5 Litres
Meguiars #21 Synthetic Sealant 473ml
2 items In Your Basket

Sub Total: £33.57 
Delivery: £5.99 
Vat @ 20%: £6.71 
Total: £46.27 


I’ll have to go and check what the Bilt-Hamber stuff I got last winter is and if it’s the same as the above I just got 1lt.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

pm on the way SAV


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

As I've said before, I don't really think that snowfoam adds a great deal over a good pressure wash tbh.

However, I like doing it and it's become a regular feature in my weeking wash routine.

Therefore, I'm currently using TW Big Orange on a 3:1 dilution ratio. Following Craig's advice, I bought a load of it from B&Q and, to be fair, it does the job. At at £4 for 15 litres, you can hardly complain.

Not fantastic dwelling time but it does leave the car clean. It also has the added advantage of not hanging around on the driveway for days


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Well after all that I was in Halfords and just got the three for two on a few AG products that I Know my friend uses plus I have a nasty habit of buying stuff then putting it away. 

I found a new 5lt Bilt Hamber Autofoam in a box with a 5lt Last touch, I remember buying the last touch as I use it when I dry the car and for going over when I’m just washing and nothing else and always knew when it was done I had a new one. But I can’t remember buying the Autofoam but there it was. 

So I’m covered, got enough of the Super foam just now and will switch to the Bilt over winter. 


But the info is not wasted as next year I’ll need a new foam for summer, I’d have probably clicked away and bought Magifoam if it was not for the way it seems not to break down after the wash that was always on my mind. So saved some coin.


----------

